# Can someone recommend an online retailer ?



## kulaken (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could recommend an online retailer which carries Bianchi bikes and can send them internationally.

As many of you know, Bianchi's are unavailable in Canada and although I'm tempted to drive 700km to Spokane, Washington from my hometown of Calgary, AB, I realize that it wouldn't be a great idea. 

I've decided to go with an online retailer and although I've found a few which look promising, I was hoping to get some first hand feedback if possible.

In case it makes a difference, the bike I'm looking for is an Axis. I've decided upon the Axis because of it's versatility and because I need such a bike in a smaller size like a 44.

Thanks in advance.  

Ken.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.bikyle.com/

I think they ship to Canada.


----------



## kulaken (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply 67 !

I came across them in Google earlier this week and gave them a call. They seem to have a large stock of Bianchi's and have extensive experience in shipping them worldwide.

I'll probably order from them later this month.

Thanks again.


----------



## J_money12 (Feb 19, 2006)

Pedal head road works in Edmonton (Alberta, as you know others may not) carries Bianchi. They are an awsome shop and I'm sure could hook u up. This way you pay in Canadian dollars and don't have to deal with customs. Just a thought, check them out at http://www.pedalheadroadworks.com/


----------



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

Wise Cycle Buys -- don't go by website, call and ask for Jeff ... he is good at finding what you want and getting you an excellent price


----------

